# Funky white globs in my lye water?!



## ocean_soul (Aug 26, 2013)

What the heck?  

So I'm making a soap using the milk in oil method.  Dissolving my lye in my water is surprisingly easy, last time I tried using only half my liquid to dissolve my lye in it took forever for the lye to finally dissolve.  Anywho.  All is going well until I stick my pitcher in a cold water bath then immediately I started getting opaque white globs.  They don't float just on the surface either, but seem to be suspended throughout my solution (but there doesn't seem to be any actual crystals at the bottom).

Any guessing as to what this could be?  Is it safe for me to continue?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 26, 2013)

Any chance there was oil on your spoon or in your water container?


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 26, 2013)

Hmm, interesting suggestion, Obsidian.  There certainly shouldn't have been any...but that mistake could explain a lot.  I went ahead and made the soap so I'll just have to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 26, 2013)

I've had similar looking lye when I used a spoon with a bit of oil on it, I bet your soap turns out fine.


----------



## rics (Aug 27, 2013)

I have faced a similar problem with my lye sometimes. Once or twice I even discarded my lye solution and made new but still saw similar whitish specks.  later on i just used the lye solution as it is and my soap turned out fine..
Few possible reasons that I heard for these white flakes in lye water were:
1. Spoon could have been washed in soap and still had little bit On it.    
2. Spoon had some oil.     
3. The lye is little old and has absorbed moisture and made its own little flakes which do not dissolve perfectly.

May be crushing these flakes helps dissolve the lye better in your case ( as per the advice, but it didn't work in my case)

May be someone more experienced can comment and suggest a better solution.


Sent from my iPad us


----------



## Saswede (Aug 27, 2013)

Was the lye solution made with a water discount?  

I've had this happen when I want to add milk or yoghurt at trace, and have discounted the water.  The lye initially dissolves, and then seems to precipitate out as the solution cools down - and I get the floating "bits" and if you look carefully you may see some similar looking deposits on the surface of lye container.  Because I definitely do not want I dissolved lye in my soap, I usually add a little water at a time until the bits disappear again ....  (And I am sure that the bits in mine are undissolved lye, because the solution heats up again as the lye dissolves again.)


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 27, 2013)

I just learned that washing the lye container or spoon in detergent can make this happen. I never understood it when it's happened to me, but it makes sense since dish soap CAN leave a film. I've stopped washing my lye containers and spatula in the dishwasher and I've seen an improvement.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 27, 2013)

I would just strain it and it should be fine. I strain my lye just to be sure there's no extra crystals or pieces just to be safe.


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 27, 2013)

pamielynn said:


> I just learned that washing the lye container or spoon in detergent can make this happen. I never understood it when it's happened to me, but it makes sense since dish soap CAN leave a film. I've stopped washing my lye containers and spatula in the dishwasher and I've seen an improvement.



Yes, I've had this this happen to me before but this is definitely something different.  How do you wash your lye containers now?  I still haven't perfected my method yet.


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 27, 2013)

Saswede said:


> Was the lye solution made with a water discount?
> 
> I've had this happen when I want to add milk or yoghurt at trace, and have discounted the water.  The lye initially dissolves, and then seems to precipitate out as the solution cools down - and I get the floating "bits" and if you look carefully you may see some similar looking deposits on the surface of lye container.  Because I definitely do not want I dissolved lye in my soap, I usually add a little water at a time until the bits disappear again ....  (And I am sure that the bits in mine are undissolved lye, because the solution heats up again as the lye dissolves again.)



Well, I was reacting my lye with half of the liquids required, thus reserving the other half (coconut milk) for later. I was worried that it could be the lye recrystallizing, so I put my pitcher in a hot water bath to try and heat it up again, but it didn't make much of a difference.  I wish I had thought to add a little bit more water to the mix.  

And yes, I did notice that the surface of the lye container and even my spoon seemed covered in the funky little deposits.  I was reassured by the fact that they seemed squishy and not crunchy, like I imagine lye crystals would be. 

I guess I'll just have to wait and see how my soap turns out and if nothing else I hope I can rebatch it.  This was, of course, the largest batch of soap I have ever made.  I'd hate to pitch it.  :\


----------



## judymoody (Aug 27, 2013)

I also strain my lye - typically it's just "lint" but it never hurts to be safe.


----------



## Nite Hawk (Aug 27, 2013)

fat /  oil globuals??
guessing, but it looks like it to me, if its not undissolved lye crystals that is...
Even though I am a newbie, had fat globuals form from off the spoon  when it cooled a bit...


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet that there was a small amount of oil on either the container or the spoon. It happens to me sometimes. Don't sweat it, everything works out fine. 

In my experience lye crystals don't float. If it bothers you, you can strain it when you add it to the oils.


----------



## Saswede (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd highly recommend that you try adding a little extra water, and if the solution does heat up you'll know for sure that its lye thats precipitated out.  I definitely wouldn't use the solution as is, just in case.  (Undissolved lye in soap is never a good thing!)


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 28, 2013)

Saswede said:


> I'd highly recommend that you try adding a little extra water, and if the solution does heat up you'll know for sure that its lye thats precipitated out.  I definitely wouldn't use the solution as is, just in case.  (Undissolved lye in soap is never a good thing!)



Thanks, I'll keep your tips in mind for next time around.  That is if I ever want to attempt this particular soap making technique again.  bleh.  



Skatergirl46 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that there was a small  amount of oil on either the container or the spoon....In my experience lye crystals don't float.



Oh, thank you for pointing out that lye crystals don't float!  That really reassures me.  

Also, I unmolded my soap today and tested it out.  My hands are dry as sin but at least there wasn't any burning.    I'll keep testing it diligently, though.  Thanks everybody!


----------



## Saswede (Aug 28, 2013)

Just a word of caution ..... the lye may not crystallize out, it may precipitate out (so as small particles, rather than as crystals).  Hence my suggestion to try adding a little bit of water, to satisfy yourself that it isn't undissolved lye. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh geez, I'm feeling so bummed right now.  Even if my lye solution was okay it doesn't matter because I used Benzoin resin in my soap.  I had no idea it was a skin sensitizer either.  Sadness!    And this was the largest batch of soap I've ever made!


----------



## Saswede (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not sure how much benzoin you used, but if it wasn't too much the soap may be OK ...... (she said hopefully!)


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 30, 2013)

I used a full 3%...but then today I read that the International Fragrance Association recommends using no more than 0.6%.  So I'm guessing I should have used only 1% in my soap.  Blah.


----------



## Saswede (Aug 31, 2013)

Hmmmmm ......  That's a shame.  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------

